# Bridleways around Huddersfield?



## Chestnoot (29 January 2017)

Hello everyone,

I've recently started loaning a horse in Huddersfield, which has moved to a new yard near Castle Hill. I only know of a couple of bridleways in the area but I wondered if there was any more anyone knows about? 

Thank you!


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (29 January 2017)

I'm not in Huddersfield but if you check OS maps they should be listed. I think these days they should be online or available on an app


----------



## Chestnoot (29 January 2017)

Maria13 said:



			I'm not in Huddersfield but if you check OS maps they should be listed. I think these days they should be online or available on an app 

Click to expand...

Thank you Ill give that a look!  I tried on the bridleways website thing but couldnt find any :F 

Update: checked on a Rights of Way website- cant believe how many beautiful footpaths there are around where I am but only 2 or 3 incredibly short bridleways :/ Ill ask around at the yard and see if anyone knows any others. 

Thank you for the help!


----------



## neddy man (29 January 2017)

Your local council will have an online map showing all bridleways, and you can ride on byways open to all traffic.


----------



## YorksG (31 January 2017)

Kirkles bridleways group is very active and they did have some booklets and maps showing quite a few of the local bridleways, if you contact them, I'm sure they will still have them available. You are also quite close to the Farnley Farm ride, which might be worth you looking at. If you are near Castle Hill there are a few tracks which you can use as well.


----------



## Chestnoot (31 January 2017)

YorksG said:



			Kirkles bridleways group is very active and they did have some booklets and maps showing quite a few of the local bridleways, if you contact them, I'm sure they will still have them available. You are also quite close to the Farnley Farm ride, which might be worth you looking at. If you are near Castle Hill there are a few tracks which you can use as well.
		
Click to expand...

h id completely forgotten about the Farnley ride! Not something we can do all the time though as its £20 per rider at a time. But definitely something todo when the weather gets a little nicer.

We're very near castle hill, do you know of any specific tracks that are good?  I can find penty of footpaths but not a lot of bridleways or byways!


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 December 2017)

I know this is a late answer, but it might help others looking for information about bridleways.

Follow this link to the Kirklees council website's map of rights of way.

In the left-hand pane, in the map key tab, turn off footpaths and byways, leaving only bridleways shown on the map.


I would expect other local councils in England to be required to publish this kind of information. I've not yet looked at other council websites except for Sheffield, where there is a page dedicated to Public Rights of Way (PROW). This page mentions the "Definitive Map and Statement", but there doesn't seem to be an online version of the map.


----------



## Chestnoot (9 December 2017)

Keith_Beef said:



			I know this is a late answer, but it might help others looking for information about bridleways.

Follow this link to the Kirklees council website's map of rights of way.

In the left-hand pane, in the map key tab, turn off footpaths and byways, leaving only bridleways shown on the map.


I would expect other local councils in England to be required to publish this kind of information. I've not yet looked at other council websites except for Sheffield, where there is a page dedicated to Public Rights of Way (PROW). This page mentions the "Definitive Map and Statement", but there doesn't seem to be an online version of the map.
		
Click to expand...

I actually found Bing maps was the best ad they have a built in ordnance survey map options you can track public rights of way easily that way &#55357;&#56833; but thank you for the help!


----------



## southerncomfort (26 April 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			I know this is a late answer, but it might help others looking for information about bridleways.

Follow this link to the Kirklees council website's map of rights of way.

In the left-hand pane, in the map key tab, turn off footpaths and byways, leaving only bridleways shown on the map.


I would expect other local councils in England to be required to publish this kind of information. I've not yet looked at other council websites except for Sheffield, where there is a page dedicated to Public Rights of Way (PROW). This page mentions the "Definitive Map and Statement", but there doesn't seem to be an online version of the map.
		
Click to expand...

I've just been having a look at this and the Kirklees Rights of Way map is completely different to what is marked on my OS Landranger map.  Two bridleways in my area that are routemarked and show on the OS map aren't shown at all on the ROW map, and one that is marked as a footpath on the OS map is marked as a bridleway on the ROW map!  Very confusing!

ETA: The ROW map doesn't even show the Trans Penine Trail!  Anyone any idea who I contact at Kirklees regarding this?


----------

